# Question =S



## kcorps (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,
I was wondering if this plant I recently found in a creek near my house would work as fry protection from their cannibalistic mothers (Guppies). I think it may be Najas guadalupensis. The plant looks as if it floats on the surface and they are scattered everywhere along the water. In the creek, houses from what I believe, are mosquito fish, or somewhat similar to the live-bearing fish guppy. If it would work in a normal fish tank, would I have to consider cleansing the plant before floating it in my aquarium?
Help Appreciated


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Najas is also known as "guppy grass" by some because of it's perfect usefulness in the purpose for which you want it.

Cleansing is always a good idea. The stuff grows very quickly, too, so if you just cleaned a small bit and put it into some other container to grow, in not much time you'd have plenty of good clean grass for transferring to your guppy tank.


----------



## kcorps (Dec 22, 2007)

Right, thanks for clearing that up.
Would the plant also need light or any type of chemicals to ensure that it lives and grow?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Light, yes. All plants need light.


----------

